# A Little Walnut Project



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 14, 2019)

Was able to pick up this nice walnut tree that came from an urban setting. The homeowner was tired of cleaning up the nuts. Nice straight tree at 20” diameter. Looking forward to sawing these up.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Wood (Dec 14, 2019)

How do you plan on sawing? Slab it all and leave live edge on or square it up and make boards?


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 14, 2019)

I’ll probably just make boards out of these. I like them to be just a bit bigger to make slabs.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2019)

Great looking logs!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 14, 2019)

The first stick is straight as a pencil. Got my fingers crossed for some nice clear lumber.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2019)

The turners would probably like some blocks if you dont mill it all up for lumber. Even the sappy first slabs make nice bowls and such.


----------



## FLQuacker (Dec 14, 2019)

Dang..Allen always ends up with the good [email protected]#$


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm pretty much all set for walnut turning blanks for a while

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 14, 2019)

My lord! Now that's a mug shot if I ever saw one!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 14, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> My lord! Now that's a mug shot if I ever saw one!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 175522


Yup, and I was about 40 lbs heavier then too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 14, 2019)

Looks like a sanitary operation and a huge score.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 15, 2019)

Always enjoy seeing what you get to log both of you Allen and Greg

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 15, 2019)

Nice log. Where you able to get the limb crotches also? I'm always concerned with backyard trees because of metal likely to be in the wood. Most of the mills around here won't cut a tree from a yard unless you pay for blades that are damaged.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 15, 2019)

David Van Asperen said:


> Always enjoy seeing what you get to log both of you Allen and Greg


I didnt mean to hijack Allen's thread, just reminded me of my stash. I always enjoy seeing what Allen's up to!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 15, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Nice log. Where you able to get the limb crotches also? I'm always concerned with backyard trees because of metal likely to be in the wood. Most of the mills around here won't cut a tree from a yard unless you pay for blades that are damaged.



Had to pass on these crotches. They were a little small for our needs. A large amount of logs we saw come from urban environments and although we sometimes run not some metal it’s a lot less than you’d think.

If our blades cost $1,000 each I’d probably think differently but in our operation blades come pretty cheap in comparison so it’s just a cost of doing business.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 16, 2019)

Such a nice straight tree that will yield great planks! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2019)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Nice log. Where you able to get the limb crotches also? I'm always concerned with backyard trees because of metal likely to be in the wood. Most of the mills around here won't cut a tree from a yard unless you pay for blades that are damaged.


blades are a cost of doing biz...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 16, 2019)

nice tree


----------

